# Support group in western MA?



## shelovescliche (Dec 17, 2006)

Anyone know of a support group in the western MA area?

Near springfield, or northampton, pittsfield even...anywhere around there?


----------



## isabeats (Jun 18, 2012)

I have to tried to find one without luck and am going to see how I might be able to start one in the Greenfield area. Personally, I don't understand how such a group can not exist already.


----------



## DreamBig (May 23, 2012)

Weird, I live in western MA too! I would love to join a support group( if there is one).


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

There's one in CT near Bristol. I'm in VT and that was the closest one I could find. I never go - it is too far.

It bugs me how people call Northampton western MA. It's central MA. Pitsfield is western MA. Boston is eastern MA. That gives MA western central and eastern parts. It's like NY - everything north of NY City is upstate NY. I guess everything west of Boston is Western MA.


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

scarpia said:


> There's one in CT near Bristol. I'm in VT and that was the closest one I could find. I never go - it is too far.
> 
> It bugs me how people call Northampton western MA. It's central MA. Pitsfield is western MA. Boston is eastern MA. That gives MA western central and eastern parts. It's like NY - everything north of NY City is upstate NY. I guess everything west of Boston is Western MA.


Northhampton is apart of Western Mass.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

scarpia said:


> There's one in CT near Bristol. I'm in VT and that was the closest one I could find. I never go - it is too far.
> 
> It bugs me how people call Northampton western MA. It's central MA. Pitsfield is western MA. Boston is eastern MA. That gives MA western central and eastern parts. It's like NY - everything north of NY City is upstate NY. I guess everything west of Boston is Western MA.


I've always thought of Central Mass. as referring to Worcester and environs, with everything west of Worcester County being Western Mass.:










Northampton in red:










I don't see what's inaccurate at all about calling that Western Mass.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

I see that wikipedia considers the pioneer valley as western mass. But to me west means way west - berkshires. In any case - if you are near I 91 you can get to CT pretty quickly. Here is the link to that group. http://www.meetup.com/Connecticut-CT-Social-Anxiety-Public-Speaking-Support-Group/


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

scarpia said:


> I see that wikipedia considers the pioneer valley as western mass. But to me west means way west - berkshires.


Everybody considers the Pioneer Valley to be Western Mass. You're the first person I've ever heard suggest that it isn't, so just be aware that you're fighting an uphill battle on that one. :b When people say "Western Mass." they're generally referring to Hampden, Hampshire, and Franklin counties as well as Berkshire County.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

anonymid said:


> Everybody considers the Pioneer Valley to be Western Mass. You're the first person I've ever heard suggest that it isn't, so just be aware that you're fighting an uphill battle on that one. :b When people say "Western Mass." they're generally referring to Hampden, Hampshire, and Franklin counties as well as Berkshire County.


 Can't the pioneer valley be western central mass? Then the berkshires would be western mass. And eastern cental mass would be Worchester.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm in the 413. One hour away from Albany, one hour away from Springfield.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

scarpia said:


> Can't the pioneer valley be western central mass? Then the berkshires would be western mass. And eastern cental mass would be Worchester.


Well, if you just divide the state up into thirds--western, central, and eastern--the traditional designations make plenty of sense. The four westernmost counties make up about a third of the area, Worcester County (and I guess the western portion of Middlesex County) makes up the central third, and the rest makes up the eastern third. So I don't see the issue really.

It just seems to me that using "Western Mass." to refer only to the Berkshires would be like using "Eastern Mass." to refer only to Cape Cod.

I guess you can use whatever terminology makes the most sense to you, but just understand that when you say "Central Mass.," people will think you're talking about Worcester, and that people who live in the Pioneer Valley consider themselves as residents of Western Massachusetts. If you want to refer specifically to the Berkshires, then just say "the Berkshires." :b


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Connecticut is a scary place. 

You ever hear of that Bristol group?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

scarpia said:


> Connecticut is a scary place.
> 
> You ever hear of that Bristol group?


No; it would probably take a lot to get me to go to a support group. Maybe someday, but it's just not something I see myself doing anytime soon.


----------

